# Have you tried smoked garlic yet?  Do you want to?



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing super new or special here but I'm posting this in the hopes that some folks who have never smoked garlic before will see this and give it a shot.

I had a chuckie on yesterday and realized I hadn't smoked any garlic in a while so I threw a few heads on.

Smoking garlic is incredibly simple and tastes amazing!
I took 3 heads and cut the tops off to the point where most of the cloves were exposed, drizzled them with a little bit of olive oil and seasoning, one with kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper, one with my chipotle rub and one with garlic powder (was curious what it would taste like)



Before throwing them on the smoker I started wrapping them in foil, this is the way i learned to do it but wondered if it really made a difference so I left one head unwrapped and went ahead with the experiment.
Smoke time is 2-3 hours @225-250 depending on how "roasted" you want them to come out, 3 hours will be like a pasty oven roasted, 2 hours will still mash fine but not so paste like and 1 hour if you are planning on mincing it.




So good and great on breads, in soups, rice, heck, anything you would use garlic in!

Verdicts:
The one with garlic powder was nothing special, salt and pepper are the way to go.
Wrapped in foil or not:
There was no difference between the two so from now on I won't bother wasting the foil.
Taste:
Well...amazing, I mean it's garlic and it's smoked...how could it not be good?


----------



## treegje (Jan 25, 2010)

Those look pretty good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## alx (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes Sir Jimbo....Even roasted is good.I love taking the roasted/smoked garlic adding olive oil,salt,pepper and some herbs and crushing in a bowl and using as a rub on stuff.....

Nice work on showing this.......Simple,but so good on anything....Especially us garlic lovers....


----------



## yount (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks wll be throwing some on the next smoke


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 25, 2010)

I will definately be giving this a try!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love garlic with my garlic


----------



## beerbelly (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been wondering about doing garlic, thanks FIU


----------



## chefrob (Jan 26, 2010)

roasted is great but smoked is even better!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 26, 2010)

Great stuff on some crusty bread.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## meateater (Jan 26, 2010)

Always done it in the oven, gonna have to try smoking it, looks great.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome as always FIU. Never tried it on the smoker, always in the oven or grill. Will for sure give that one a shot. Looks great.


----------



## crazydazz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, those look real good can't wait to give it a try salt and pepper YUM....


----------



## walle (Jan 26, 2010)

AMEN, DUDE! I don't do it a lot, but when I do, I "squirt" a clove on a big o'l slice a homemade bread - you can spread it like butta
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Those look great, FIU. Do you grow your own _garlic_? If you do, those are nice!
Tracey


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 26, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah, brother, there's no substitute for smoked heads of garlic (love the jumbo's smoked).

Just like I say, if it's smoked, eat it!

Thanks for tossing some inspiration our way!

Eric


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 26, 2010)

smoked garlic is a favorite,  

I eat it as is,  add it to salad dressings I make, and other things(abt filling, etc.).  Good stuff.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 28, 2010)

Never tried it in the smoker. I will definately do this. Would be great in roasted garlic mashed potatoes. 

How long will it keep and how do you store it? Fridge? Freezer?


----------



## fire it up (Jan 28, 2010)

This year is my first go at growing garlic.  Planted them late last fall and they should be ready to harvest sometime early this Summer so fingers crossed on that one.

I always keep i t in the fridge just wrapped in plastic wrap, at least a few weeks it will keep but never had it stick around longer than that.
Thinking about slicing some, putting in the dehydrator and drying then grinding to make smoked garlic powder.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Q-view Jim thanks for sharing. I haven't done garlic in a while but it will be on this weekend. 
I like the dehydrator idea, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 29, 2010)

FIU- thanks for the idea about the garlic. Did some tonight while doing chicken thighs and veggies. 

Came out really nice after 3 hours. Maybe a bit firmer than my usual oven roast, but certainly very usuable and will be a great addition to other stuff I am cooking. 

Thanks again. I would have never thought about that.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2010)

Great idea! I do roasted garlic all the time in the oven, but this is way better! I love putting roasted garlic in my mashed potatos.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 29, 2010)

What JIR said...........problem is I'm on a dam**d South Beach diet for the next 6 months so Roasted or Smoked garlic mashed potatoes are off limits for a while. That sucks.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 29, 2010)

You could always try mashed cauliflower, not quite mashed taters but not too bad, especially smoked garlic mashed cauliflower.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks there Jim I would smoke garlic but I'm afraid that the wife would never kiss me again. I love garlic and I have roasted it in the oven and used it on some french bread and it's really good. I guess I will have to try it in the smoker npw.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2010)

The first edition of the South Beach Diet book has a really good mashed tater replacement on page 171 - if you don't have it in your book PM me and I will send it to you


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2010)

Diet?.... What is this "Diet" you speak of? LOL I guess I should qualify for the South Beached Whale diet


----------



## john3198 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the cauliflower thing from the 2nd book. I assume that is what you are referring to.

FIU - I tried the cauliflower thing, but was not real impressed. I tried a lot of ways to enhance it, but didn't get ver far. Maybe the garlic will do the trick.


----------

